# MF 1155 Problems



## skipskps (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Folks. Have an 1155 and the 3 point goes up but wont come down, unless you disconnect a line. Any help , thoughts or ideas would be greatly appreciated! Thanks, Skip.


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

First, welcome to the forum. 
2nd, I'm not a mechanic, but hopefully somebody will be by shortly that could help ya.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum skipskps! Have you checked to ensure the 3 pt. hitch hydraulic drop rate valve typically located just below the operator's seat is turned open. If this valve is shut or adjusted to the point where hyd. oil flow is severely restricted, the hitch will go up the NOT come down or lower VERY slow. 

I ran into the same problem at the beginning of this season. The drop rate valve is located right up under the operator's seat near the floor where my size 14.5 EE "clod hoppers" were apparently contacting the drop valve knob and closed it. Took me about an hour of troubleshooting before I figured it out. :duh::argh:


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

:argh: Forgot about that one, TF. Hope that's all it is.


----------



## skipskps (Feb 15, 2010)

*MF 1155 probs*

No I have'nt tried that yet. I'll try that in the A.M. though. That would be great if that's all it is. I was about to have to tear into it if I could'nt find some answers. I really appreciate your help. Thanks, Skip!:usa:


----------

